# Work Pants and Boots



## Benny

I was just wondering what everybody wears for work pants? I usually wear Levis, but I tore a whole in the knee of a pair today which got me thinking of trying to find some tougher pants. Also anybody have any experience with Carhartt boots? I tried a pair on today, and I liked the fit. I have a a pair of Worx by Redwing now(I had to buy the worx ones because I have really wide feet), but after only 7 months the toe is ripped open exposing the steel, so I thought I should just start looking now. Thanks Ben


----------



## user4818

I wear the heavy Carhartt pants (the duck fabric I think?) For the winter I wear the flannel lined ones.

I used to like Levis but when they started wearing out within 3 months I switched to the Carhartt pants and I've never looked back.


----------



## chenley

I'll wear mostly ****ie's khacki pants for service work and have coveralls in the van for going under houses. Digging or trenching I'll wear out an apprentice or just go in myself with some Lee Dungaree's, which I have noticed are not lasting as long as they used to. Got some Wranglers for Christmas and going to see how they hold up.

For boots I am on my second pair of Wolverines, not sure which style, just has 02115 on the label. My dad swears by Red Wings, though.


----------



## mikeg_05

I wear carharrt double knee jeans, and Danner boots. Those carhartt boots look nice, Id already had my Danners at the time, so no need for another pair. I think those carhartt boots are made by another company?


----------



## Speedy Petey

I am also a Double knee Carhartt guy. Also flannel lined in winter.
This is unless of course I know I will be inside all day. 

Usually Red Wing or Rocky boots. Non or lightly insulated in summer and 1000g Thinsulate in winter.
My local Mon & Pop shoe store specializes in orthodics, kids school shoes, work boots, etc. They get closeouts and seconds that are near perfect for about half price many times. The place is great. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk

Pants; I almost always wear D!ckie's/Wearguard/Red Kap type uniform pants. They wear like iron and look good for years. Denim jeans just wear out too quickly and look bad.


----------



## Frasbee

www.bdu.com

I get my military spec BDU's there. They're comfortable, they last long, dry quicker if you get the right material blends (the website has a guide to the differences in fabric). If you tear the "ripstop" pants they tear in an easy to sew line. And of course you got those large pockets to hold whatever.

For boots I used to wear my old desert tans, but after long hours my feet would be a bit sore, even in the morning.

I picked up Converse's military boots, and while I would not recommend them for summer (ironic since they're desert boots), they keep my feet warm, and the soles are incredibly soft and squishy and that foot soreness has disappeared. And for those it matters to, they're EH rated, and the toe protection is a non conductive composite.

http://www.desert-gear.com/converseboots.html


----------



## MF Dagger

I wear nothing but Carharrt pants now.


----------



## TOOL_5150

MF Dagger said:


> I wear nothing but Carharrt pants now.


no shoes, no shirt, no problem?

~Matt


----------



## brokenankle

*diamond gusset jeans*

http://www.gussetclothing.com/ made in usa


----------



## electricalperson

im able to ruin any pair of pants or boots i get. i buy the 10 dollar wal mart pants


----------



## nolabama

d***ies pants and shirts - used to wear the liberty overalls - to rednecky even for me now


----------



## elecapp79

Carhartt all the way..........i have had a few pairs for a year now and they're awesome....a little faded and and a few small tears but thats from getting caught on something.......best pants going!!!


----------



## Dembones

Wrangler Riggs pants, toughest I've found. They have a strong cross-weave design, if there's a rip it doesn't expand beyond the square the rip started in. Boots, pretty much a crapshoot. There's Hawthornes, Whites, and everything else.


----------



## chenley

Dembones said:


> Wrangler Riggs pants, toughest I've found. They have a strong cross-weave design, if there's a rip it doesn't expand beyond the square the rip started in. Boots, pretty much a crapshoot. There's Hawthornes, Whites, and everything else.


Those may be the ones that I got, not to comfortable, although seem pretty strong for being on the business end of a shovel.


----------



## Bkessler

MDShunk said:


> Pants; I almost always wear D!ckie's/Wearguard/Red Kap type uniform pants. They wear like iron and look good for years. Denim jeans just wear out too quickly and look bad.



I got a couple pairs a few years ago and they really do hold up, now it's all I wear. I have about 5 pairs and if you can keep pvc glue off of them they will outlast levi's for sure.


----------



## azsly1

mostly d*ckies, i have a few duck carharrt pants. carharrt insulated bibs for the cold stuff. in the summer i kick it with steel toe sneakers. for the winter and quarry jobs (or any outside job) i just got some steel toe, steel shank georgia logger boots that are insulated. VERY comfertable once you get used to the heel. if you climb on rails of lifts or pipes in a roof, those steel shanks with the heel kick ass. very stable.


----------



## gatti

Blakladers FTW! I had a few ****ies and Carharrts and they don't even come close to the quality and toughness of the Blak's. Another good quality brand are Skillers.


----------



## slowforthecones

I wear 511tactical.com police/mil grade class B uniforms..shirts are great with all them pockets and pants have enough pockets that a tool belt is not always needed.


----------



## william1978

Carhartt pants and Redwing work boots.


----------



## Sparkyprentice

Carhartt mostly, Filson on occasion & Danner or Whites for the feet.


----------



## randomkiller

Speedy Petey said:


> I am also a Double knee Carhartt guy. Also flannel lined in winter.
> This is unless of course I know I will be inside all day.
> 
> Usually Red Wing or Rocky boots. Non or lightly insulated in summer and 1000g Thinsulate in winter.
> My local Mon & Pop shoe store specializes in orthodics, kids school shoes, work boots, etc. They get closeouts and seconds that are near perfect for about half price many times. The place is great. :thumbsup:


I like the flannel lined Carhartts and find they aren't as bad as pants and long johns when you go inside a site for a short time.


----------



## paulcanada

is anybody else stuck wearing flame resistant PPE? i had carhartt's FR bibs but they really disappointed me. they offer us coveralls through work but at 150 bucks a pop and with way less pockets its so inconvenient. anyone know of good cheap FR stuff?

paul.


----------



## cdnelectrician

paulcanada said:


> is anybody else stuck wearing flame resistant PPE? i had carhartt's FR bibs but they really disappointed me. they offer us coveralls through work but at 150 bucks a pop and with way less pockets its so inconvenient. anyone know of good cheap FR stuff?
> 
> paul.


 
I used to have to wear FR stuff when I worked in chemical plants a lot...I believe it was made by Bulwark FR. I had a smock for awhile and what a PITA they were Then we finally got overalls which were nice in the summer. But I think they were about 400 bucks a pop. Right now I wear Carhartts for pants and Terra's for workboots.


----------



## piette

I only wear ****ies for pants. I have tried and killed Carhartts, Wranglers, Levis and every other type I can find over the last 15 or so years, and I still have the same pair of hole-free ****ies I had 6 years ago. As it was said, they wear like iron and they always look good.

Jeff


----------



## PhatElvis

Dlckies are the right price too.


----------



## gilbequick

I was checking out the Blaklader pants online and they look like they would be good work pants. For you out there that have a pair which ones do you have and recommend? They've got a lot of choices and there's no dealer here that carries a wide selection of their pants.


----------



## gilbequick

Nevermind, the more I look at them the wackier they look. I need new pants, I'm gonna roll to the sto' this weekend and get some trusty Carhartts. I know those last long and are comfortable.


----------



## JRent

Carhartt's and Irish Setters


----------



## nalurash

Anyone using Duluth Fire Hose Work Pants?


----------



## Speedy Petey

nalurash said:


> Anyone using Duluth Fire Hose Work Pants?


Always wanted to try them, haven't yet.

And for once an on topic, relate-able post. Thank you for not directly replying to a six year old post. :thumbsup:


----------



## drewsserviceco

Love my Duluth pants. Firehose cargo pants in the winter and everyday workwear carpenter pants in the summer. The BEST pants I've owned.


----------



## Wpgshocker

Carhartt loose fit Carpenter Jean in the summer, Duluth firehose in winter.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

